# Breeder Recommendations (California - near or far)



## Pretzels (Aug 11, 2014)

Well, im not planning on getting another pup for a couple years… but im in the mood to start researching breeders anyways.  Never too early for that right? I'll be looking from Northern California. It would be great to find someone close or at least within reasonable driving distance so I could visit. But I would consider someone far away if they are exceptionally trustworthy and great with communication. 
I will want to go with working lines, but he will be a companion dog, with a busy active lifestyle with me. I bring my dog (and future dogs) everywhere, Im outdoors all the time, hiking, training horses, will be taking the dogs along on fast paced daily trail rides with my horse. Medium drive is probably what I would prefer, but I could keep a high drive dog busy as well. 


What I would like in a breeder is someone who is really working to better the breed, maintaining the working abilities of their dogs, and also really paying attention to health and temperament. Health and temperament are really what is most important to me and the main reason I would choose a breeder over a rescue this time around.I want to absolutely stack the odds in my favor as much as possible when it comes to health, and my future dog's longevity and quality of life. 
So for me, I don't want to send a really unnecessary amount of money, but I also don't want to make it a huge issue. Probably the max I'd be willing to spend is $3000 (thats a lot of $$ for me though!), and I would prefer to spend less.  I guess the main reason I would be willing to spend extra money for a pup is if the breeder had all I wanted in temperament and quality breeding, but also had an exceptional focus and good track record when it comes to breeding for health and longevity. This dog will be a huge part of my life for hopefully many years. I can plan and save ahead of time. I just want to feel really good about my choice of breeder. 


Anyways I would love to get some recommendations of breeders in the area, or even breeders anywhere in the US.  What would your top choices be and why? (Also if anyone wants to PM me with names of local breeders to avoid, feel free to do so.)

I also have a question about waitlists and early deposits… I would like to get on one early so that I could have more of a choice of picking the pup I want from the litter. But I was wondering if breeders will put more priority on people who are interested in competition and working their dogs, an would give me as a "pet owner" less priority? 


Thanks!! Any info and recommendations would be much appreciated!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Good for you to put feelers out there and start your research now! If I were looking in your area, one of the breeders on top of my list would be Ajay Singh at Vom Patiala.

vom Patiala German Shepherds | Breeder of Working-line German Shepherds

Disclaimer: I have no personal experience with Ajay or any of the dogs of his breedings, but he is highly respected by many of the breeders I highly respect, so that is good enough for me. 

Another breeder that I would recommend a bit further North in Washington is Suzanne Eviston, Von Grunheide shepherds. I've never personally dealt with her, but a number of past and present members of my Schutzhund club have dogs of her breedings. I haven't met Suzanne, but I hear she is friendly, honest, and very helpful and approachable. She breeds mainly for the police dog market, so many of her pups may be too much for a pet home, but there can be some pups that are lower drive, lower energy that will be perfect for a companion dog. 

The dogs from her breeding that I have seen can be a bit high in energy and drive, but had stable, solid temperaments.

German Shepherd Breeder | Police Dogs | Schutzhund | Washington USA | BC Canada

Just a couple of places to look into and see if they would match up with what you are looking for.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

We have friends with two dogs from vom Donau Ries in San Jose-ish area. They are a fairly active pet home only. Nice dogs.

The breeder works and shows her dogs.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> I also have a question about waitlists and early deposits… I would like to get on one early so that I could have more of a choice of picking the pup I want from the litter. But I was wondering if breeders will put more priority on people who are interested in competition and working their dogs, an would give me as a "pet owner" less priority?


A lot of the good breeders will not go by a "first come first serve basis" but will match each pup to the best owner for that pup. You could be first in line for a pup from a litter, but if each puppy turns out to be a prey monster with indications of some serious drives, the breeder may just hang on to them until he or she finds serious, experienced working homes for all of them, even if there is a waiting list of a dozen people looking for companion dogs. 

There may be some top working/competition homes given priority on a waiting list for a litter, but if four out of five pups don't seem to be good working prospects due to a lack of drive, or a bit too much of a reserved, demure temperament, for example, then the breeder could well skip over those on top of the list to place these pups in pet homes. 

So it depends. Sending in a deposit early won't guarantee anything - might just complicate things - what if the pregnancy doesn't take? What if there are only three pups, and all are work/sport prospects? What you have your heart set on a male and the litter is all females, and so on. 

I know when I settled on a breeder, and passed the interroga . . . errr . . . evaluation process and was in (Yeah!), I sooooooo wanted to just pay for a future pup right there and then to make SURE I would get a pup from the next litter coming up. But she didn't take payment nor deposits until the pregnancy was confirmed and/or pups were born? (Okay, I'm getting old, I don't remember exactly). Considering all the stories we get on the board of people having sent in their deposits and not having a pup that was suitable for their wants/needs/plans/expeirence level, how they were stuck waiting for another litter, which also never happened, and so on and so on, not taking deposits until the pups are on the ground is a more reasonable thing to do.


----------



## MimiG (Nov 12, 2014)

Try Randy Witmer (Witmer-Tyson) at Redwood City/ Menlo Park or Ajay Singh (he's somewhere in the San Jose side). We got our both pups from Randy and have met and received some helpful tips from Ajay. Their dogs are amazing. You can see a list of upcoming litters and details and pictures of the Sire and the Dame on their websites.


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

We have an almost 11 month old Male from SentinelHarts, we are really happy with him.










I particularly liked that Camilla tests for DM 

SentinelHarts German Shepherds


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

http://www.truehaus.com

They are in northern Cali. They have a decently long waiting list. 

I have a 14 month old from them. 
Great, solid, dog. He's more high drive. But they will accommodate what you would like.


----------



## stearnsbd (Feb 20, 2014)

*12th GSD*

We now have our 11th and 12th GSD. We train, show and live with each & everyone until the last days of our lives. We feed raw and give the best of everything to our friends... now with that said. Let us recommend the best breeders we have ever found. 

We select them because they care about the breed and bettering the breed. They start the puppies of right in this world with raw, socialization [with children, adults and other K9's]. They follow and implement the breeding rules/guidlines of the SV in Germany. They show in the SV ring. They train in IPO and invest in the kennels conditions of their K9's... read their history and blogs.

1. Alta-Tollhaus [24kGSD.com] read the blog written by owners.
2 Valkyre [valkyre.com] view the histories and accomplishments.


There many more... investigate based on a specific set of criteria for your type of training. These breeders have lists but they will match the drive and personality to your wishes. The both use interview forms.

Look at the facitilies of any breeder... you will then know where the money is going and how they view the breed!

Good luck,


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Westcoastgermanshepherds. Com they show and train, use ZW ratings (this is a numerical score that is based off the progeny not having HD, the lower the better), test for most if not all common genetics like DM. I almost bought from them, but a pup from proven SAR family near me came available and I opted that way... But I like having 3 dogs (like a tripod or a pyramid, always have back up ;it's a good number for me, lol) and will probably go to them for my next... Just a suggestion.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

vom Patiala German Shepherds | Breeder of Working-line German Shepherds

German Shepherd Breeder | Police Dogs | Schutzhund | Washington USA | BC Canada

Witmer-Tyson Imports - German Shepherds, Law Enforcement Training, and Equipment


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

vom Patiala German Shepherds | Breeder of Working-line German Shepherds

German Shepherd Breeder | Police Dogs | Schutzhund | Washington USA | BC Canada

Witmer-Tyson Imports - German Shepherds, Law Enforcement Training, and Equipment


----------



## sassinator (May 18, 2014)

Currently, I'm on a wait list for a litter from Sequoyah German Shepherds and I could not be more pleased with them. They're out of Tennessee, so they'd be a far drive from you, but puppies range from $1500 to $2000 and they stand behind all of their dogs. This isn't from personal experience (yet!) but I've talked to people with puppies from them and they all are more than satisfied. As for me, the customer service I've gotten from them has been fantastic. They are quick to reply, have always welcomed me at training even though I don't have a dog yet, and they have been with me every step of the way during this learning process. Like you, I researched for a while before I finally put a deposit down - the thing that got me was the hip and health guarantees, and the fact that when I met a sibling of my (hopeful!) future puppy, I fell in love.


----------



## Guy9999 (Aug 25, 2014)

sassinator said:


> Currently, I'm on a wait list for a litter from Sequoyah German Shepherds and I could not be more pleased with them. They're out of Tennessee, so they'd be a far drive from you, but puppies range from $1500 to $2000 and they stand behind all of their dogs. This isn't from personal experience (yet!) but I've talked to people with puppies from them and they all are more than satisfied. As for me, the customer service I've gotten from them has been fantastic. They are quick to reply, have always welcomed me at training even though I don't have a dog yet, and they have been with me every step of the way during this learning process. Like you, I researched for a while before I finally put a deposit down - the thing that got me was the hip and health guarantees, and the fact that when I met a sibling of my (hopeful!) future puppy, I fell in love.



Why did you choose Sherle? And are you in Nor Cal? which litter?


----------



## sassinator (May 18, 2014)

I chose Sherle and the group because of proximity, health guarantees, and I liked what I had seen with them. I talked to quite a few different breeders and the customer service I got with Sequoyah really made me feel like they'd be there for me with my new puppy. Before I put a deposit down, they were wonderful, and after? They've been fantastic. Tom and Kathy have helped me do wonders with a rescue I adopted and it's not even a Sequoyah dog. So far, nothing I've seen has made me rethink my decision.

I'm in Alabama, not Nor Cal, and I'm waiting on a female in the Connie / Drago von Patriot litter.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Congratulations!! You did your homework and now you can have peace of mind Priceless!!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

sassinator said:


> I chose Sherle and the group because of proximity, health guarantees, and I liked what I had seen with them. I talked to quite a few different breeders and the customer service I got with Sequoyah really made me feel like they'd be there for me with my new puppy. Before I put a deposit down, they were wonderful, and after? They've been fantastic. Tom and Kathy have helped me do wonders with a rescue I adopted and it's not even a Sequoyah dog. So far, nothing I've seen has made me rethink my decision.
> 
> I'm in Alabama, not Nor Cal, and I'm waiting on a female in the Connie / Drago von Patriot litter.


Very cool! I really like her dogs! Wasko is amazing!


----------

